# Photoshopped???????



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)




----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

not neccessarily. She could be on the shorter side and the dog be a lil bigger. Kinda like Lynn and Dante or Laos.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

HAHA! not fair Denise.....some of us KNOW your height...or "lack of".....hahahaha!
Great pic by the way!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Agreed - the dog has long legs, looks very long in the body and the woman looks short-ish (look at her pant legs).


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Well, I'm 5'4" and Eagle was on the taller side so....you decide.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

DH is 5-6 - 6-1/2 and rocky can do that to him. He is really long. Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

haha Baya looks that tall when compared to our mom, shes only 4'11


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Now I know I'm GSD obsessed. I look at a picture and instead of noticing the person I think "What a beautiful Dog!"


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

hey I am 5'3" and Brady stands up he is taller then me


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

ok, ok, and no fair Robin you cheated. I will confess, I am a shorty at 5ft and do make Malachai looks huge. He is a big boy though 74lbs 25in at the withers ( not 100% accurate) and just turned 9mo old. His legs alone are 14in long. I can only imagine him when he is fully mature. I was told by a very well known SV judge he will not be oversized. He will always look huge next to me, oh well he is stuck with little ole me.

Thanks for the nice comments though.

Robin where are your new pics of your pup??????????? I hear she is a very nice WL. Can't wait to see her sometime. I will be using Carlos's expertise when it is time for my boy's show rating, maybe this fall if he is filled out more.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

The first thing I noticed are the shadows. They seem to match. Without enlarging and looking at the details in Photoshop, looks real to me. Our Panzer is a long dog and could easily be as tall as a vertically challanged person.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

vertically challenged! hahahahaha! THATS Denise!
wait a minute.....I'm horizontilly challenged.....NO...I'm just f--!
hahaha LOVE that term....(Vertically challenged)
Robin


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

ok, I missed that one "vertically challanged" not very nice. I dated a guy that called me that because I work in the OR and since I am short he wondered how I was able to reach over the OR table. Needless to say I am not dating him anymore. My saying has always been "great things come in small packages" now when it comes to my dog, "great things come in big packages" LOL

Robin are you avoiding my question LOL


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

I love this picture. You'll have to do a comparison shot when he's mature!


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

That's what one of my friends calls herself so I thought OK to repeat! (I don't call her that!) In fact, her feet are so small that when kids come to visit and they see her shoes by the door, they assume there are kids living there and ask where they are! (And no kids, just fur kids)


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

uhhhh what's the question again??
I still love the term vertically challenged (hadn't heard it before)....like I don't take the comment of being "large"or "hefty"...literly or an insult, by most people.
Great things & people come in ALL packages! LOL
I have no clue if the photo is "photoshopped"?.....I know you, and your height,...but I haven't seen Malachai for a couple of months now??....if I were to guess..?.....no.

p.s was that the question?


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

You are too funny Robin and no the photo is not photoshopped. No hard feelings 5150 just going with the flow. Robin here is the question:

Robin where are your new pics of your pup??????????? I hear she is a very nice WL. Can't wait to see her sometime. I will be using Carlos's expertise when it is time for my boy's show rating, maybe this fall if he is filled out more.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: 5150In fact, her feet are so small that when kids come to visit and they see her shoes by the door, they assume there are kids living there and ask where they are! (And no kids, just fur kids)


LOL my son is 6. We were at a ski swap and he found a pair of boots marked 30 that he liked. I shook my head told him they'd be too big, my feet are a 35. He wanted to try them on anyway - they fit him great and we bought them. Now he's always teasing me his feet are only 5 sizes smaller than mine...


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Denise's dog seems pretty leggy, Jen's dog not as long of leg. So when you take dogs of equal height and stand them up on their hind legs the leggy dogs will be taller.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Denise.....I'm too stupid to post them! I don't know how! LOL
She is on the PDB General Topic area, under Izzy update, and someone threw a pic of her up under Sable Show Lines on the GSD side of the PDB. I wish that I was smart enough to throw a pic or two up ANYWHERE!
I could email them to "someone"...and they could post them?...hint..hint.
Robin


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

doesn't look like the pic is photoshopped to me.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Robin.

Sending you a PM.

Val


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

sure Robin send them to me and I can upload them for you. [email protected]


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Vertically challenged







My husband tells me that all the time....but then he tells me if I were any taller my pants would be too short. He's a dork







Now, horizontally challenged....I like that. I'd have to agree that I am too


----------



## mistimp (Jun 17, 2004)

Clearly not photoshopped. But it is lacking in the scale department. LOL
My dd and i thought it would be neat to take a similar pic with Baron. I am 5'6" and he can easily do that to me, but won't. So we put some peanut butter on the front door. He is 30" at the shoulder and long. He can go higher, note the hind legs are still bent somewhat.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Love it!!!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

I prefer the term 'petite'! I'm 5'1 and Cherry's almost as tall as me. Logan, however, was a few inches taller than me


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm about 5'8" and Max can put his front paws on my shoulders - well, he could, when he was feeling better!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTI'm about 5'8" and Max can put his front paws on my shoulders - well, he could, when he was feeling better!


Oh my! He must be a BIG boy!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

NO WAY is it photoshopped!
I am 5'5 & mt dogs head is atleast up to my neck.
So hes like 5'1, 5'2 on his hind legs.
Ill get a pic && post it


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Definitely not photoshopped. It's a very cute picture. It looks like you guys are dancing.


----------

